# Ipad comme ordinateur portable



## ILaw (23 Avril 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde. 
Utilisateur 100% Apple depuis 2008, lassé de me transporter des ordinateurs de 2,5 kgs a la durée de charge de batterie de moins de 5H, je m'interroge...

Est il selon vous possible d'utiliser un IPAD comme ordinateur portable ?
*
Bien entendu je compte toujours avoir mon actuel IMAC chez moi puis ensuite un Mac mini, mais comme portable...
*
De quoi aurais je besoin ?

- clavier ? Il existe c'est le Apple bluetooth donc aucun souci OK
-  traitement de texte ? Il existe, c'est Pages pour IOS OK
- impression ? avec une imprimante sans fil OK
- dictée vocale ? Dragon pour IOS OK
- musique ? Il y a quantité de softs de MAO pour IOS (même si bien sur ce ne serait que de l'appoint, rien à voir avec Logic pro etc) OK
- videoconférence ? A partir de l'IPAD2 OK
- durée de charge batterie ? 10H OK
- poids: très faible OK
- internet en déplacement: aucun souci: l'iphone 4S alimente via 3G/bluetooth OK

Que manque t'il à mon IPAD1 ? 
Très simple: la possibilité de le brancher sur une TV et/ou un 2cran d'ordinateur. Pour une durée plus longue de travail.

Donc la question est la suivante:

- est ce possible de connecter (par fil) mon IPAD 1 à une TV HDMI et/ou à un écran d'ordinateur ?
- si ce n'est pas possible avec le 1 est ce possible avec le 3/4 ?
- enfin, si vous me conseillez un nouvel IPAD, il me faut au moins un 32GO 3G. En dessous, appareil incomplet et pas assez de capacité mémoire. (actuellement j'ai un IPAD1 64 GO 3G)
- dans cette perspective, l'ipad mini ne m'intéresse pas. Il est trop petit. 

Merci


----------



## Gwen (23 Avril 2013)

Le branchement sur de l&#8217;HDMI se fait très facilement avec l&#8217;adaptateur HDMI vendu par Apple. J&#8217;ai son équivalent VGA que j&#8217;utilise régulièrement pour mes conférences.

Si tu as un 64, je te conseille de reprendre cette capacité. Tes besoins semblent importants.


----------



## ILaw (23 Avril 2013)

merci


----------



## ILaw (25 Avril 2013)

Bonjour
Est ce que cet adaptateur est utilisable avec mon Ipad 1 ?

Merci.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Avril 2013)

bravo si tu y arrives, mais perso, dur dur de remplacer un portable (connectique USB, trackpad, finder, ..)

tu en as des tres leger (MBA) mais bien sur le prix est autre qu'un clavier bluetooth


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Si tu as un 64, je te conseille de reprendre cette capacité. Tes besoins semblent importants.


Oui et à présent il y a même un iPad avec une capacité de 128 Go. Ensuite avec l'option "_cellular_" le ticket est à *944 &#8364; sur l'Apple Store*.

@ILaw : pour répondre à ta question, je pense que l'iPad peut remplacer un portable à condition de ne pas trop lui en demander (conversion de grosses vidéos, calculs complexes, etc.) et comme ce n'est pas ton objectif il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes.


----------



## ergu (25 Avril 2013)

Un petit bémol quand même - je me suis servi un temps de mon iPad 1 comme ordinateur portable dédié traitement de texte (avec Pages) - j'avais besoin d'écrire dans un document en consultant fréquement des informations contenues dans deux ou trois autres documents et le passage de l'un à l'autre est très vite devenu pénible.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Avril 2013)

sans parler de la gestion du curseur.

Ca a l'air bete mais sous word, tu ballades ta souris partout pour reorganiser ton texte. Alors que sur un ipad, c'est plutot galere de placer ton doigt entre les lettre pour placer le curseur au bon endroit.

sur ce ...


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> sans parler de la gestion du curseur.
> 
> Ca a l'air bete mais sous word, tu ballades ta souris partout pour reorganiser ton texte. Alors que sur un ipad, c'est plutot galere de placer ton doigt entre les lettre pour placer le curseur au bon endroit.



N'y aurait-il pas une possibilité d'*utiliser une souris* en Bluetooth ?


----------



## ILaw (26 Avril 2013)

merci a tous
en effet je largue les portables, finalement non portables car trop lourds et à la durée de charge de la batterie confinant au grotesque. j ai un iMac. donc je ne remplace bien entendu pas l IMAc par l iPad .... mais le mbp j en ai marre et pour connaître des utilisateurs de mba c est pas mieux, au delà de 4h point de salut...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (26 Avril 2013)

c'est toi qui vois si ca correspond a tes criteres.

Mais oublie pas que tout se paie.
Faudrait pas croire qu'un Ipad 1 a 300e puisse surpasser un vieux mba a 800e, meme si il a une autonomie superieure.


----------



## ILaw (26 Avril 2013)

ayant toute la gamme je vois un intérêt à un iMac, sous réserve de Mac pros bien qu à mon avis ce soit fini, je vois un intérêt à un Mac mini, je vois un intérêt à un iPad, je ne vois pas d interet à un Mac Book pro ou à un mac Book air. outre sa compacité, à l usage, l iPad se révèle bien p,us résistant qu un Mac portable.

CQFD.


----------



## Gwen (26 Avril 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Faudrait pas croire qu'un Ipad 1 a 300e puisse surpasser un vieux mba a 800e, meme si il a une autonomie superieure.




Moi, je le crois. Et dans plein de domaines, mon iPad est plus intéressant à utiliser qu&#8217;un MacBook pro.

Donne des arguments, car là c&#8217;est un peu creux comme affirmation.

Mon iPad est bien plus intéressant en présentation. Plug and play. Facile à installer, etc.

Traitement de texte au top. Lecture et annotation de PDF nickel. Lecture vidéo plus sympathique. Montage vidéo très simple. Retouche d&#8217;image un peu moins pratique que sur ordi en effet, mais correspondant ont mes besoins la plupart du temps. Dessin, bien plus facile avec un stylet qu&#8217;une sourie ou un trackpad.

Bref, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais trimballer un appareil encombrant, avec un clavier disgracieux, un poids rédhibitoire et une autonomie anémique.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (26 Avril 2013)

mes argumenst je les avaient cités plus haut, mais si tu veux que je repete, je dirais:

la gestion de la souris (je sais pas si t'as essayé de pointer vers un mot pour corriger une lettre mais c'est la misere avec les doigts).

la gestion de plusieurs documents en meme temps (quand tu ecris un texte, tu peux avoir besoin de lire en meme temps un fichier excel, une photo, etc.. que sais-je).

la gestion de fichiers via un "finder" 

Bien tout ca, on s'en rends pas compte quand on vois la pub et que l'on tape un petit texte directement sans document en support, sans faute de frappes, sans differenets versions a gerer. Mais a la longue, c'est pas pareil...

Mais bon, apres c'est mon avis pour mon utilisation. J'ai un ipad que j'adore mais on se rends vite compte que c'est un outil de lecture, consultation etc.. plus que de production.


----------



## ILaw (26 Avril 2013)

Personnellement, je ne vois pas comment je peux utiliser en PRODUCTION un portable de 2,5 kgs + transformateur, à l'autonomie, comme justement dit, anémique ,de 3/4H. On ne tient même pas un voyage TGV Marseille/Paris avec un tel machin. Sert à rien.

Un mac mini, un Imac, un mac pro, c'est utile.
Un Ipad, réflexion faite, aussi, un Mac portable, non.

Ayant Imac, Ipad, Iphones, Ipod, Mac book pro, j'en ai ras le bol des 2,5 kgs de mon MBP, de son écran qui a déjà 2 pixels morts, de son trackpad déjà à moitié HS, malgré un entretien constant et un très grand soin depuis que je l'ai. En comparaison, je prends la douche, Ipad à coté, il est déjà tombé (j'avais pas encore d'étui) bref il me sert et sort partout, je ne fais pas attention, pese 600G, la batterie tient 10H, et il fait pas chier son monde.

Bilan de 2/3 années: le MBP va me couter un bras en entretien, l'ipad zéro, évidemment *jamais je ne remplacerais mon IMAC par mon IPAD.* Mais jamais je ne pourrais remplacer l'IMAC par le MBP non plus 

Donc j'en reviens à mes questions de base: est ce finalement indispensable que je prenne un IPAD3/4 si j'ai besoin de le connecter a une TV ou écran HDMI ou existe t'il un adaptateur ok pour l'Ipad 1 Car si c'est possible  je me paye un adaptateur + juste un 2e clavier bluetooth apple.

A terme je me vois très bien avec

1 IMAC (chez moi)
1 Mac mini (transportable)
1 Ipad comme portable 

mais plus de MBP ou certainement pas de MBA, qui est un sous portable, dont la batterie ne tient pas plus, mais qui est au surplus, aussi bridé qu'un IPAD...


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2013)

Ou alors la révolution c'est *la tablette plus le clavier* ... avec Windows 8 !!!


----------



## Gwen (26 Avril 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> la gestion de la souris (je sais pas si t'as essayé de pointer vers un mot pour corriger une lettre mais c'est la misere avec les doigts).



J'ai acheté un traitement de texte avec touche de navigation pour me déplacer plus facilement. Ensuite, c'est en effet un peu plus compliqué, mais pas tant que ça avec la loupe intégrée.



Mac*Gyver a dit:


> la gestion de plusieurs documents en meme temps (quand tu ecris un texte, tu peux avoir besoin de lire en meme temps un fichier excel, une photo, etc.. que sais-je).



il y a des applications qui séparent l'écran en deux. 



Mac*Gyver a dit:


> la gestion de fichiers via un "finder"



Avec GoodReader, ça marche très bien pour moi.


----------



## ILaw (26 Avril 2013)

mistik a dit:


> Ou alors la révolution c'est *la tablette plus le clavier* ... avec Windows 8 !!!



les bsod sur une tablette, on n arrête pas le progrès


----------



## Mac*Gyver (26 Avril 2013)

ILaw a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne vois pas comment je peux utiliser en PRODUCTION un portable de 2,5 kgs + transformateur, à l'autonomie, comme justement dit, anémique ,de 3/4H. On ne tient même pas un voyage TGV Marseille/Paris avec un tel machin. Sert à rien.
> 
> Un mac mini, un Imac, un mac pro, c'est utile.
> Un Ipad, réflexion faite, aussi, un Mac portable, non.
> ...



tu sais, tu fais ce que tu veux.
Tu as raison d'avoir ton avis et de t'y tenir. Mais si tu demandes l'avis d'autres personnes, accepte de recevoir des poinst de vue differents.

Si tu es si certain de ta demarche, alors vas-y, ya pas a theoriser pendant 3 ans, jete toi a l'eau. C'est pas moi qu'il faut convaincre, j'ai deja ce qu'il me faut


----------



## ILaw (26 Avril 2013)

désagréable et prétentieux .


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Avril 2013)




----------



## sapiens07 (4 Mai 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> tu sais, tu fais ce que tu veux.
> Tu as raison d'avoir ton avis et de t'y tenir. Mais si tu demandes l'avis d'autres personnes, accepte de recevoir des poinst de vue differents.
> 
> Si tu es si certain de ta demarche, alors vas-y, ya pas a theoriser pendant 3 ans, jete toi a l'eau. C'est pas moi qu'il faut convaincre, j'ai deja ce qu'il me faut



+1, 

ILAW tu es desagréable, ce n'est pas parce que les réponses ne te conviennent pas que tu dois insister.


----------



## Tox (26 Mai 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> sans parler de la gestion du curseur.
> 
> Ca a l'air bete mais sous word, tu ballades ta souris partout pour reorganiser ton texte. Alors que sur un ipad, c'est plutot galere de placer ton doigt entre les lettre pour placer le curseur au bon endroit.
> 
> sur ce ...


 
Deuxième semaine sur une tablette+clavier Win8 (Iconia W700, autonomie autour d'un MBP 13") avec Word pensé pour le tactile... Et bien, comment dire, ce n'est pas mal du tout...

Mine de rien, cette tablette/ordinateur vient de reléguer mon MBP 15, mon iPad 4 et ma Nexus 7 au rang de matériel domestique.

Pourquoi ? Parce que tout simplement, travailler en entreprise avec Office implique de retrouver Office sur sa machine pro. Ceux qui disent le contraire ne font simplement pas un usage intensif des formats Office (doc/docx ou xls/xlsx). Et je n'aborde pas le sujet des transitions dans Powerpoint, nous n'aurions pas fini de rire...

Prochaine étape, un dock pour le bureau, car à force d'illères Apple, je n'avais même pas remarqué que la concurrence propose des dock usb3 avec carte graphique pour deux moniteurs...


----------



## Matthiou (26 Mai 2013)

Je ne suis pas véritablement d'accord avec toi ILaw, ayant utilisé un iPad 2 au quotidien pour les cours, et étant maintenant possesseur d'un MacBook Air, je ne vois pas comment tu peux dire que le MacBook Air est un sous portable... Qu'il n'est ni l'autonomie ni le poids plume de l'iPad est tout a fait normal, ce sont deux appareils sensiblement différents ! Maintenant, et en connaissance de causes, les 3-4 heures d'autonomie je les dépasse largement, ensuite mon MacBook Air est bien plus réactif qu'un MacBook Pro, et les capacités "Bureautique" de l'iPad sont quand même limitées, je sais de quoi je parle, même si elles sont très développées ! Et le petit kilo et quelque qu'il pèse ne me gêne jamais dans mon sac ! Que tu préfère l'iPad au MacBook pour tes besoins et une chose, mais pas besoin de dénigrer les autres appareils pour faire de celui que tu veux le meilleur...


----------



## hautelfe (26 Mai 2013)

ILaw a dit:


> les bsod sur une tablette, on n arrête pas le progrès



Il n'y à plus de bsod sous windows depuis vista.
À part si on installe iTune en surveillance du même répertoire que Google music évidemment...
Et ce n'est pas pire que les plantages d'iOS, non ?
Windows 8 sur une tablette ne me semble avr que des avantages, personnellement.
Mais je n'ai pas testé.

Pour l'iPad comme portable, ça se limite à des usages bien précis.
Beaucoup de choses ne sont pas faisables avec. D'où l'importance de garder autre chose a côté, et de garder l'iPad comme support secondaire à l'ordinateur.

Pour remplacer le portable par une tablette, il faut windows 8. Même android, qui est beaucoup plus polyvalent qu'ios, ne semble pas suffisant.


----------



## Tox (26 Mai 2013)

Je plussoie !

Mais surtout trouver une tablette Win8 à base de i3 ou i5, encore qu'en i5, on peut rencontrer des soucis d'autonomie (voir la Surface pro).

Avant l'Iconia W700, j'ai essayé la Nexus 7 et l'iPad (2, 3 et 4) et bien clairement, seule l'Iconia s'intègre facilement aux logiciels de mon entreprise (Win + Office + OpenOffice).

La palme revient à OpenOffice qui n'est que peu supporté par les OS mobiles pour l'édition de document.


----------



## Frodon (26 Mai 2013)

Je vais vous faire part du cas d'un proche, qui a simplement pas d'autre ordinateur que l'iPad et en est très satisfait.

L'équipement:

- Un iPad 1 WiFi+3G 64Go (mon ancien iPad en fait  )
- Une imprimante HP sans fil compatible AirPrint
- Un clavier Apple Bluetooth

Applications:

- GoodReader pour la gestion de fichiers
- Pages, Number et Keynote pour la bureautique
- VueScan Pro pour le scanner
- iCab Mobile pour le navigateur Web (bien plus complet que Safari)
- Mail pour les emails
- Du multimédia (lecture musique / vidéos)
- Quelques jeux pour la détente 
- Et évidemment tous les autres apps de base.

Usages:

Beaucoup de traitement de texte, e-mails, surf web et gestion de fichiers. Et franchement j'ai moi même été agréablement surpris de ce qu'il est possible de faire avec un iPad.

Exemple de workflow:
1) Écrire une lettre dans Pages
2) La transférer en PDF ou format MS Word dans GoodReader et stocker le fichier dans le répertoire désiré.
3) Scanner des documents à joindre à la lettre via VueScan Pro
4) Les transférer dans GoodReader et ranger ces fichiers scannés dans le même dossier que la lettre (par exemple)
5) Tout envoyer en pièce jointe par e-mail grâce à GoodReader, en zippant ou non au préalable (toujours grâce à GoodReader)
6) Imprimer le dossier constitué depuis GoodReader pour l'envoyer une copie par courrier

Pour un utilisateur lambda qui fait en gros que de la bureautique, de l'Internet, et du multimédia cela suffit largement avec des équipements récents (Imprimante tout-en-un sans fil, clavier Bluetooth...)

Et même à la limite faire un peu de MAO ou du DAO ou de la photo ou autre activité plus poussée en usage d'appoint en complément d'un ordinateur classique est plus qu'envisageable avec la logithèque disponible. 
A noter qu'en terme de MAO, l'iPad est compatible avec les périphériques MIDI (guitares, pianos...), via l'adaptateur USB.

Donc pour compléter un ordinateur de bureau existant c'est parfaitement envisageable si on n'est pas constamment en déplacement et donc que l'outil portable n'est pas son outils informatique principal.

Par contre des lors qu'on a besoin régulièrement d'un vrai ordinateur en dehors de chez soi, là mieux vaut prendre un vrai portable.

Personnellement je garde un vrai ordinateur parce que je fais du développement web et mobile avec et ça évidement je ne peux pas, le faire sur iPad.
Mais il n'y aurait pas cela, je pense que je ne garderais pas d'ordinateur, car mes autres usages (bureautique, photo (usage basique), internet (web, email, chat et autres), gestion de fichier...) je le fais sur iPad et il s'en sort parfaitement bien.


----------



## Tox (26 Mai 2013)

Si ce n'est que les documents produits peuvent être consultés, mais plus difficilement modifiés sur une autre machine. C'est bien tout le problème... 

En fait, la plupart des solutions bureautiques sur tablette répondent à un usage plus personnel que professionnel. On en viendrait presque à croire que c'est voulu afin de préserver ce qui peut l'être encore sur le marché du PC (ou informatique traditionnelle, si vous préférez). 

Lorsque Office sera porté sur tablette iOS ou Android, la messe sera dite pour un grand nombre de portables, voire de "desktop", en bureautique.


----------



## Frodon (26 Mai 2013)

Tox a dit:


> Si ce n'est que les documents produits peuvent être consultés, mais plus difficilement modifiés. C'est bien tout le problème...
> 
> En fait, la plupart des solutions sur tablette répondent à un usage plus personnel que professionnel. On en viendrait presque à croire que c'est voulu afin de préserver ce qui peut l'être encore sur le marché du PC (ou informatique traditionnelle, si vous préférez).
> 
> Lorsque Office sera porté sur tablette iOS ou Android, la messe sera dite pour un grand nombre de portables, voire de "desktop".



Oui et c'est probablement une des raisons pour laquelle Microsoft retarde la sortie d'Office pour iOS et Android, en plus de la raison évidente d'essayer de jouer sur l'argument Office pour se faire une place au soleil sur le marché des tablettes.

En effet, on parle maintenant de l'automne 2014, pas avant.


----------



## izoong (26 Mai 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> mes argumenst je les avaient cités plus haut, mais si tu veux que je repete, je dirais:
> 
> la gestion de la souris (je sais pas si t'as essayé de pointer vers un mot pour corriger une lettre mais c'est la misere avec les doigts).
> 
> ...



Monargument pour mon utilisation pro de mon ipad mini, c'est ma machine à écrire à tout faire ! et j'en suis bien plus content que mon ancien mbpro lourd et encombrant.

1 le curseur : avec une clavier externe tu ballades ton curseur avec les flèches de direction, tu passes d'un paragraphe à l'autre avec un racourcit à base de alt tab, tu passe de section de texte en section à l'aide du doigt... Tu as tout tes charactères accentué, tu a ton dico, j'utilise antidote quand j'ai des doutes. j'utilise drop box pour les échange et la gestion de fichier. Pour passer d'un doc à un autre je flip de fenêtres en fenêtres avec 4 doigts + copier coller... Je ne tape pas de petits textes. mais bien de très gros. j'ai même rédigé entièrement mon dernier scénario totalement sur mon ipad. Mon traitement de texte s'appel Storyist, mais il y en a bien d'autre tout aussi bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h51 ----------




Tox a dit:


> à force d'&#339;illères Apple, je n'avais même pas remarqué que la concurrence propose des dock usb3 avec carte graphique pour deux moniteurs...



Heu explique moi le rapport avec la discussion précédente ?
Si c'est pour avoir deux moniteur on parle plus de portabilité et dans ce cas un mbpro peut supporter de base trois écrans... Dire qu'office est OBLIGATOIRE c'est aussi la conséquence d'&#339;illères Microsoft, car il y a bien des boites qui font sans et pour qui ce n'est pas un argument valable. mais lil le coup des transition merdiques et hypra moche de powerpoint... Je ne dis pas qu'office c'est pas bien (sauf powerpoint qui est dépassé), je dis que tu trollises en donnant une opinion sans nuance. Et puis désolé mais word N'EST PAS adapté au tactile (non il ne l'est pas désolé ça c'est du mensonge) ou alors tu n'as pas une utilisation pro de word (tu vois je peux troller aussi facilement)


----------



## Tox (26 Mai 2013)

@izoong

Tu t'es fait mal quelque part ?

Tu as besoin d'utiliser un ton péremptoire pour t'exprimer ? C'est rassurant en public ?

On va reprendre et tu vas laisser les êtres hideux, poilus et nordiques loin de notre discussion, tu veux bien ?

J'ai l'occasion d'essayer différentes solutions dans une entreprise qui privilégie Windows pour une partie de ses postes et Linux pour l'autre. Bref, elle oscille entre licence et libre selon l'usage publique ou non de son matériel. Que cette entreprise utilise Office, je ne peux rien y faire et je dois m'adapter.

Le pari : trouver un outil léger, portable, autonome (c'est le cahier des charges) et tactile (c'est juste par goût) pour la bureautique.

Dans mon activité, je peux essayer de jongler avec du .doc ou .xls pour passer d'un poste à l'autre, OpenOffice étant relativement compatible avec ces types de documents. Le constat sur tactile (iOS et Android), peu (pas ?) de logiciels d'édition OpenOffice sur tablette, peu de logiciels d'édition Office de QUALITE (qui préserve l'entier de la présentation d'un document) sur tablette.

Je témoigne après avoir essayé d'exploiter une Nexus 7 et des iPad.

Pour ce qui est du dock, j'en parle car, utilisateur Apple, j'avais complètement zappé l'existence de ce type de produit, compatible Windows et qui peuvent équiper une tablette sous Win8. Tu m'excuseras, mais cela fait une sacrée différence avec l'iPad et ses nombreux adaptateurs à 30.- &#8364; pièce pour un seul port.

Ajoutons que si ce dock permet de gérer plusieurs écrans, on ne va pas crier au scandale. Tiens, au passage, de nombreuses tablettes proposent un port HDMI au côté du port USB ou propriétaire, pas l'iPad, dommage lorsque tu souhaites utiliser ta tablette pour projeter un Powerpoint "hypra moche". Ah, non, j'oubliais, il suffit de piocher dans son sac à adaptateurs, gage de mobilité accrue 

Maintenant, si tu ne veux pas voir ce genre d'évidence, retour aux &#339;illères de mon premier message 

Et oui, la dernière mouture de Word est exploitable sur tactile. Il faut un peu de patience parfois, mais on peut faire l'économie d'une souris ou d'un trackpad lors de prises de notes sur un coin de bureau (assez typique des réunions dans le tertiaire) ou de l'édition légère d'un document. Si tu dis le contraire, c'est que tu n'utilises pas la dernière version... 

Et pour en revenir au sujet, toute cette prose pour dire que dans le cas que je viens d'exposer (entreprise avec Office et OpenOffice, avec la nécessité d'une compatibilité accrue), ni iOS, ni Android ne m'ont permis de m'affranchir de mon MBP 15".


----------



## izoong (26 Mai 2013)

Mais tu as quand même trouvé une solution avec une tablette windows qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un notebook déguisé. tans mieux ! Tu as l'air d'adorer ce Word en version tactile grand bien t'en fasse, personnellemment je serais incappable de l'utiliser dans les même circonstance pour écrire et gérer des documents de 300 pages...

Une petite question en passant par curiosité ça te sert à quoi pour tes présentations d'avoir l'écran de la tablette + 2 écrans externes branchés ? Vous avez pas de projecteur ?

Mais le principal c'est d'arriver à bosser. Par contre ne viens pas crier au troll quand toi même tu sembles vouloir imposer ta solution windows. Le sujet de ce post c'est : peut on utiliser un ipad de façon pro. Visiblement pour toi ce n'est pas possible. ce n'est pas grave d'autres y arrivent. et toi tu proposes aussi une alternative, tous le monde est content.


----------



## Tox (26 Mai 2013)

Contrairement à toi, je n'utilise pas ce synonyme de provocation à tout bout de champ. Alors que toi, les termes provocateurs et les abus d'interprétation ne te font pas peur (relis ce que je dis de Word).

Je ne tente en rien d'imposer une solution. Je témoigne de mon expérience dans un certain contexte. De plus, cette solution sera j'en suis sûr transitoire puisque je ne compte pas garder plus d'une année un appareil informatique. Surtout à la vitesse à laquelle les solutions informatiques se développent ces dernières années. 

Pour Office, sache que c'est surtout Excel qui reste un produit difficilement contournable.

En ce qui concerne Word, j'ai surtout trouvé intéressant cette interface tactile qui reste plus facile à exploiter que celle des suites "dites Office" sous OS mobiles. Celui qui a déjà fait joujou avec les puces dans ces programmes, par exemple, me comprendra.

Une question, tes 300 pages, tu les tapes sur quel type de clavier ? Si c'est un clavier physique, qu'en est-il de la portabilité et de l'autonomie ?

Edit :

Pour la projection sur "beamer" le port HDMI de la tablette passe le son et l'image à merveille, rien besoin de plus, à part le bon câble.

Pour ce qui est de l'écran externe, cela concerne surtout Excel. En effet, je dois à plusieurs moments de l'année trier des données sur 230 lignes et une trentaine de colonnes. Tu dois pouvoir imaginer l'apport d'un écran plus grand. Au départ, je pensais ajouter uniquement un hub usb3, soit une trentaine d'euros, et utiliser le port HDMI de la tablette.

Puis je me suis rendu compte que je pouvais trouver des docks ajoutant aux ports usb, un port ethernet et un port audio. Les versions les plus poussées proposent même la gestion graphique. On parle de matériel compris entre 80.- euros (sans carte graphique) et 120.- &#8364; pour avoir un port DVI et un port HDMI. Ils se branchent tout simplement sur le port USB de la tablette, soit un seul câble. C'est donc une solution élégante et c'est même étonnant qu'Apple la refuse aux utilisateurs de MBA.

Pour ma part, je pense prendre la version la plus sophistiquée étant donné le surcoût raisonnable et la facilité d'usage avec une prise USB = Hub USB3, ethernet et DVI/HDMI. En aucun cas je n'ai dit vouloir utiliser trois écrans en même temps.

Mets bout à bout le prix des adaptateurs de la Pomme pour iPad et tu comprendras ma surprise d'utilisateurs Apple.


----------



## izoong (26 Mai 2013)

Est-ce que tu pourrais répondre à ma question ? Merci.

Pour le reste c'est celui qui dit qui est ? bref  Je sais bien qu'excel est incontournable. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de Word et encore moins de Powerpoint...

Pour ma part je travail sur un clavier bluetooth apple, j'ai environs trois semaines d'autonomie sur les accus selon mon utilisation. Jouer avec les styles et mise en forme de paragraphe n'est pas un problème pour moi. J'utilise textexpander pour mes macro texte et je travaille mes textes sur Storyist.

Edit :

Merci pour la réponse à propos de ton hub. Donc en fait, tu me dis si je me trompe, mais le support de deux écrans externes ne te sert pas personnellement ?

Pour ce qui est du prix, ma fois chacun voit midi à sa porte. pour mon compte ipad mini à 320$ + les logiciels et le clavier 110$. je ne ressent pas le besoin d'un écran externe, (contrairement à toi je ne travaille pas avec excel et des feuilles de calcul grande comme le world trade center) si je devais avoir besoin d'un adaptateur hdmi je le payerais 50$ mais je n'en ai pas besoin car lorsque j'ai besoin de faire une présentation je partage mon écran via le wifi... soit sur l'apple tv du studio qui est branché sur un projecteur sur lequel tout le monde peut balancer des vidéos où des présentations sans fil, soit sur un écran d'imac 27"... Et de fait, les présentation debout devans les autres je les préfères avec la tablette dans les mains et sans fil. Pas de coût en plus, rien, nada et toute ma config vaut la moitié du pack office. Pour quelqu'un dans ma situation c'est prix imbattable entre mobilité et utilisation.


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2013)

Mes amis restez calme s'il vous plaît ! :love:


----------



## Tox (26 Mai 2013)

izoong a dit:


> Edit :
> 
> Merci pour la réponse à propos de ton hub. Donc en fait, tu me dis si je me trompe, mais le support de deux écrans externes ne te sert pas personnellement ?
> 
> Pour ce qui est du prix, ma fois chacun voit midi à sa porte. pour mon compte ipad mini à 320$ + les logiciels et le clavier 110$, si je devais avoir besoin d'un adaptateur hdmi je le payerais 50$ mais je n'en ai pas besoin puisque je partage mon écran via le wifi... soit sur l'apple tv du studio sur lequel tout le monde peut balancer des vidéos où des présentations via le projecteur ce sans fil, soit sur un écran d'imac 27"... pas de coût en plus, rien, nada et toute ma config vaut la moitié du pack office. Pour quelqu'un dans ma situation c'est prix imbattable entre mobilité et utilisation.


 
La technologie embarquée dans ces docks ne donne pas le choix, c'est deux écrans ou rien. Ce que je souhaite, ce sont deux espaces de travail. L'écran de la tablette me suffit en deuxième espace (11"). Comme j'ai deux écrans sur mon bureau, je vais quand même tenter les trois espaces, mais ce sera pour le fun.

Le wifi présente de nombreux avantages, mais il est loin d'être la norme dans les entreprises qui privilégient la sécurité. Bref, selon les besoins, l'Ethernet reste incontournable. Même chose pour le matériel de projection. Selon où j'utilise la tablette, il peut être très récent comme relativement archaïque.

Pour le pack Office, malheureusement, obligé de faire avec :rateau:. Mais c'était déjà le cas avec le MBP.

En terme de prix et de licence, le plus rageant avec une tablette Win8, c'est de devoir se prendre la tête avec un antivirus.


----------

